# alphamax cam question



## theozz (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all, First time here. Bought a 2010 Hoyt Alphamax today via ebay. Says it has Z3 non adjustable cam set at 25" draw. Think I'll be needing a little more length. About 26.5 in. What do I actually need to do when it arrives on Monday? Would like to search for correct cams this weekend. What am I looking for? Thanks


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* theozz. Have fun here.  Post a question in the General section and you'll get some answers.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   

Try the general forum for your question.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

WELCOME

to be honest you are prolly not gonna like the answers, your more than likely gonna have to get new cams and strings, and most likely limbs too. the Z3 setup from hoyt doesnt go to 26.5 NOW you should be calling hoyt and talk to themm thell give you the best info on what your options are to go to the DL you want


----------



## mark1967 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you need to get 26.5 draw length you will have to goto the XTR cam 1/2. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

New Cams and String...Sorry Brother !!! See..Ebay isnt always the best place to buy something. !!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------

